# Look what I found this morning...



## Chris Lagewaard (Nov 30, 2007)

Seven eggs of _Boiga irregularis_!



















Chris


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Woohoo! Santa came early for you. Good luck with the incubation Chris...and a merry Christmas to you.


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

good luck with the incubation nice lil xmas pressie there


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Well done m8 :no1:


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Well done!! Hope the incubation goes well!!:no1:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

congratulations mate


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

congrats very lucky too! merry christmas.


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

antastic mate, hope the incubating goes well: victory:


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Great news Chris. Best of luck with them, I love my irregularis.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

congrats


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Fantastic stuff Chris, well done.


----------



## masticophis (Jan 14, 2007)

Well done chris. Good luck with them. Nice to see some CB ones coming around.
Too few people breeding boiga at the moment. I am still trying to resist Angies nigriceps as I half fancy some of them.


Mike


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Great news good luck with the incubation & please keep us posted when they hatch.: victory:


----------



## Chris Lagewaard (Nov 30, 2007)

masticophis said:


> Well done chris. Good luck with them. Nice to see some CB ones coming around.
> Too few people breeding boiga at the moment. I am still trying to resist Angies nigriceps as I half fancy some of them.
> 
> 
> Mike


You should buy the nigriceps from Angi, they're lovely!
Nigriceps is one of my favorite Boiga species...

Chris


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice !! Good luck !!!


----------

